# Deck Lighting



## LarryA (Aug 31, 2008)

I'm considering putting five of these lights in my boat for interior deck lighting. I'd like to mount one on each side between each seat, one under the bow cap, and one behind the rear seat. How do you think they would work and would they be much of a battery drain? I looking at using them in RED. The price isn't bad from what I've seem. Some will depend on the actual size, it is not listed.
Link to info: https://www.basspro.com/webapp/wcs/stores/servlet/Product_10151_-1_10001_67660_200003006_200000000_200003000_200-3-6
Thanks for you time,
Larry


----------



## SlimeTime (Aug 31, 2008)

Check out the sponsors here :wink: 

https://www.tinboats.net/forum/viewtopic.php?f=5&t=3581

ST


----------



## ACarbone624 (Aug 31, 2008)

I think you can get something similar to that and CHEAPER from TinBoats sponser BlueWater LED.


----------



## LarryA (Aug 31, 2008)

SlimeTime said:


> Check out the sponsors here :wink:
> 
> https://www.tinboats.net/forum/viewtopic.php?f=5&t=3581
> 
> ST



Thanks. I've looked and may buy from the bluewater. The price isn't as much.


----------



## ACarbone624 (Aug 31, 2008)

I just put a few on my little boat from Bluw Water LED.....they are nice...not too bright....and hardly use any power.


----------



## FishingCop (Aug 31, 2008)

I have also bought from BlueWater - for a different application not related to my boat. I highly recommend their product as well as their quality of service......

You can't go wrong there.... =D>


----------



## fowlmood77 (Aug 31, 2008)

Bluewater all the way !!!!!


----------



## LarryA (Aug 31, 2008)

Does anyone know how these 6 LED strips mount? Do they require a hole for flush mounting? The ones I was looking at from Bass Pro took two screws to mount and would work prefectly for how I'll need to mount them. I don't have a customized decking, only a floor that will end up being replaced, the rest of the boat is just the aluminum hull.


----------



## SlimeTime (Sep 1, 2008)

Shoot a PM to the member here by the username of "BlueWaterLED", or perhaps he'll see it & chime-in.

ST


----------



## ACarbone624 (Sep 1, 2008)

The ones I got came with 3M tape and screw tabs.


----------



## ben2go (Sep 1, 2008)

flash lights and candles work for me.I am a cheap bass turd. :roflmao:


----------



## BlueWaterLED (Sep 1, 2008)

Our strips are probably quite a bit brighter than the ones you are looking at here. Those lenses do nothing but dim the lights down a bit. The led's in both the red and amber are actually red and amber, so the lense is unnecessary. Thos eprices are also pretty high for 6 led's. you are pretty much payingfor the stuff you don't need. Most, if not all boat and auto manufacturers use 3M super strength adhesive strip for trim and moulding and so that is what we suggest for our lightweight strips. One other thing we offer is a lifetime warranty. 

If I can help you let me know.


----------



## ben2go (Sep 1, 2008)

BlueWaterLED said:


> Our strips are probably quite a bit brighter than the ones you are looking at here. Those lenses do nothing but dim the lights down a bit. The led's in both the red and amber are actually red and amber, so the lense is unnecessary. Thos eprices are also pretty high for 6 led's. you are pretty much payingfor the stuff you don't need. Most, if not all boat and auto manufacturers use 3M super strength adhesive strip for trim and moulding and so that is what we suggest for our lightweight strips. One other thing we offer is a lifetime warranty.
> 
> If I can help you let me know.




I do have a Q.Let me explain my plan first.I have a lip around the top edge of my boat.This lip hangs over the water.I wanna place LED's along the bottom of this lip to attract fish at night.LED's are extremely directional.Will your strip lighting produce enough light to flood and penetrate the water?I have been using four 55w 5 inch diameter car headlights in a special housing.You know the math and understand why I wanna toss these power hungry lights.These lights came as a kit in the 80's.Passed down to me by my uncle.


----------



## G3_Guy (Sep 1, 2008)

BlueWater gets my vote!


----------



## BlueWaterLED (Sep 1, 2008)

The difference ofcourse is that the 55W lights throws a beam and the le strips provide ambient lighting. That being said, I used a 60led strip of blue to illuminate my line and the bank one night last month. The light was nt directed at the water but it still attracted schools of shad. I think green would have the same affect. Plus, without the beam you are less likely to spook preditory fish.


----------

